# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  قفل كردن يك ستون در اكسل

## sanaz salighe

بتوان يك ستون را read only كرد و كسي نتواند اعداد را تغيير دهد

----------


## hossein193

با سلام
برای انجام این کار مراحل زیر را طی کنید : 

تمام سلول های صفحه (sheet) مورد نظر را انتخاب کنید. (Ctrl + A)حال بر روی یکی از سلول های انتخاب شده راست کلیک کرده و گزینه Format Cells را انتخاب کنید.در تب Protection تیک گزینه Locked را بردارید.دکمه OK پنجره را بزنید.حال کل ستونی که قصد دارید آنرا قفل کنید را با کلیک بر روی هدر آن انتخاب کنید.ر روی یکی از سلول های انتخاب شده راست کلیک کرده و گزینه Format Cells را انتخاب کنید.در تب Protection تیک گزینه Locked را بزنید.دکمه OK پنجره را بزنید.حال از منوی Review در قسمت Changes گزینه Protect sheet را بزنید.در پنجره باز شده پسوردی را به دلخواه وارد کنید و دکمه OK را بزنید و در پنجره ای که مجددا باز می شود پسورد را دوباره تکرار کنید.کار تمام است در این صفحه ستون مورد نظر به هیچ وجه نمی تواند توسط کاربر تغییر کند.


بر روی هدر ستون مربوطه کلیک کنید تا تمام ستون انتخاب شود

----------


## sanaz salighe

از راهنماییتون ممنونم

----------


## ahsaya

خيلي خوب راهنمايي كرديد .

فقط من هم اضافه كنم اگه بخشي از سلولها را كه اطلاعات توي اونها هست مي خواي قفل كني بهتره كه اونها رو با استفاده از ابزار سلكت انتخاب كني .

ضمنا زماني كه قصد ورود پسورد براي قسمت قفل شده رو داري بايد عملياتي كه قصد محدود كردن اونها براي كاربر رو داريد تيك بزنيد .

----------

